# Help!! Please? Designing a Pirate Ship Bed



## cane.mba (Jun 1, 2010)

I've read several threads started on several different forum sites about building a "Pirate Ship bed" but none seem to get very far. I'm committed to designing and building two Pirate Ship beds for my boys. One may be a Full size, but most likely due to space considerations both will be twin size beds. 

My question is really about the bow (front) of the bed. I think what I want to do is cut masonite or thin plywood strips (3-4") for the sides and wrap that around the boat. I just can't figure out in my head how to build the frame for the bow... I have envisioned verticle ribs and attaching the masonite strips directly to that with an MDF deck. Just not sure how "solid" it will be and if it'll hold up to a 2 year old and 5 year old. I plan on painting the hull black, with gold and red trim (that's why the masonite and mdf)

Here are some rough sketches and color schemes that I created to help illustrate what I'm trying to accomplish.. please be kind.



















Any suggestions and/or tips would be amazingly helpful!

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## XJ4345 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, this is a great project that has a lot of potential. I would really like to see where you go with this, keep posting!


----------



## cane.mba (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I was starting to wonder if my post was offensive! (EDIT: I removed my inspiration photos and supplier names to avoid any issues. That was my first post and wasn't sure about the norms for this board) I'm still a month or so away from getting started on this, too many other projects in the way (landscaping, clean out the garage so I can create my shop, work, life, yadda yadda).

I've decided I'll make a model of the ship using balsa to figure out the bow frame and hopefully work out some of the other kinks as well. I do intented to keep posting I think this will be a great project and hopefully something my son's will enjoy for a long time!

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Once I knew how much L&W I needed for the top I'd make a card board or whatever template. Then for the base I'd shrink the temp by marking off say 5 or more inches smaller all the way around with a scribe compass.

Purchase the plywood, cut the base and top, do a good job on the base and top and you can use both as guides to route out any inconsistencies in the framing mat. The bed's dim will determine the amount of ply. Fix the bottom sections together and then the tops, determine material, size it then build the base frame. Mark the offset on the under side of the top ply to include the width of the base frame. When done cut and set the top plys frame on the underside of the top frame

Decide how high the bow and poop decks are to be and set temp verticals inside the base frame and to the line so as not to interfere with rib construction. Place the top on and temp secure. Once the top is fixed determine the length of bow and poop and mark it off. Between poop and bow is bed.

Now you have fixed points to get the angles of all common ribs. Once they're cut and secured you can cut out the bed area and use it as a platform for the mattress. I'd seriously consider cross bracing the inside wherever you don't place drawers. For the siding, if you decided on lapstreak 1/4 to 5/16" X 2-3/4" to 3" lath cut from clear pine will bend nicely without soaking and will sand easily


----------



## robdelman (Jul 9, 2010)

Wasn't something like this done on Extreme Home Makeover? Do they provide access to any of their designs??? I have seen some pretty unique bedroom ideas on that show.


----------

